# Umfrage: Habt Ihr schon die Hardmodes in Ulduar geknackt?



## Elenenedh (20. Mai 2009)

Herzlich willkommen zur buffed-Umfrage.

*Worum geht's überhaupt?*
In diesem Forum stellen wir Euch regelmäßig neue Fragen rund um die Welt der Online-Rollenspiele.
Die Ergebnisse besprechen wir übrigens jeden Freitag in unserer wöchentlichen MP3-Talkrunde, dem buffedCast (HIER KLICKEN).

*Das Thema der Woche:*
In World of Warcraft gibt es seit Patch 3.1 die neue Schlachtzugsinstanz Ulduar - habt Ihr Euch schon an die Hardmodes herangewagt oder habt Ihr daran kein Interesse?


----------



## rydal (20. Mai 2009)

Wer will schon nach Ulduar, ich bleib' draußen und kümmere mich um andere Dinge.   !


----------



## BlackSun84 (20. Mai 2009)

Ich habe noch nicht einmal (außer Utgarde normal) eine Nordend-Instanz auf normal gemacht. Ulduar werde ich wohl erst auf Level 300 in 20 Jahren nach dem 100sten Nerf schaffen.


----------



## Kârtôffêl-Onyxia (20. Mai 2009)

Wir sind mit unserer Gilde grade bei Mimiron, aber nichts mit Hardmode
Aber der interresiert uns eh relativ wenig ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rietze (20. Mai 2009)

In unserer Stamm wird erstmal Ulduar gefarmt und dann die Hard Modes angegangen =)


----------



## Tränengeist (20. Mai 2009)

Haben die Ini bald Clear, dann gehts ab zu den Hardmodes.


----------



## Kagon (20. Mai 2009)

Wir sind im Moment bei Freya, Hardmodes haben wir noch nicht versucht.


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. Mai 2009)

ich denk ma bevor ich überhaupt ma ulduar von innen sehen werde werden paar große patchs gekommen sein und alles ziemlich genervt werden ^^und wenn dann nur den ersten boss ^^


----------



## Urka (20. Mai 2009)

> Wer will schon nach Ulduar, ich bleib' draußen und kümmere mich um andere Dinge.



33 Leute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was macht ihr dann in einen mmorpg forum ? RL Opfers


----------



## i2lurchi (20. Mai 2009)

wo bleibt die option: "Wir versuchen grade die Hardmodes, haben aber noch keine geschafft"


----------



## Kahadan (20. Mai 2009)

Wir haben die meisten Hardmodes geknackt... wobei ich sagen muss: Raiden ist soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo langweilig geworden.


----------



## Lumpi667 (20. Mai 2009)

Ich nehme Antwort G: Ich habe gar keinen Charakter der nach Ulduar rein könnte...


----------



## IwanNI (21. Mai 2009)

Wir haben die Hardmodes noch gar nicht versucht, erstmal werden die Gildies im normalen Mode equipt^^ (Auch wenn ich noch nicht so oft mitgehen konnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Brandin (21. Mai 2009)

Bisher nur den Leviathan Hardmode versucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teraluna (21. Mai 2009)

Ich habe "Wir sind immer noch mit den ersten Bossen beschäftigt, es dauert also noch eine Weile, bis wir uns an die echt schweren Achievements heranwagen." genommen da ich schon ein paar mal drinnen war aber noch nicht wirklich viel gesehen habe und seit ca 2 wochen keinen bock auf wow habe.
Dann muss ich mich erst wieder bei ner Gilde bewerben die auf Sen´jin ne drudien das hauptsächlich auf´s tanken vom eq her ausgelegt ist nehmen würde UND Ulduar geht.
Mal in 1-2 wochen weiterschauen da ich gerade lustlos bin (fals das wer liest das meinen char kennt grüßt mal ingame).
Aber ich möchte mir den laden wirklich garne mal anschauen . 

In diesem Sinne

MFG

Teraluna

P.s. meine Einzigen Erfahrungen aus Ulduar in dam laden hab ich mit randoms gemacht und sobald man sich eingespielt hat ist der anfang erträglich und das war vor den nerf´s.
Aber weit sind wir nicht gekommen.


----------



## Killerbäumchen (21. Mai 2009)

Urka schrieb:


> 33 Leute
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



du bist doch hier das opfer wenn für dich leute die ein rl haben opfer sind
außerdem hat keiner was von rl gesagt es gibt tausende sachen die man in WoW noch machen kann
Arena, Questen, Bg's, Twinken, Einfach mit seinen leuten quatschen, RP, Palas äargern, sich über leute wie dich aufregen oder sich ausloggen und was mit F R E U N D E N unternehmen 

So an alle anderen Gruß
K.Bäumchen


----------



## CP9 (21. Mai 2009)

ich hab bis jetzt nur die ersten 2 bosse von ulduar gesehen, die gilde steht ansonsten bei 5/14.


----------



## Anburak-G (21. Mai 2009)

Ich warte auf Antwortmöglichkeit 7: Wer brauch eine Umfrage, die eh keiner richtig beantwortet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Steipilz (21. Mai 2009)

haben 12/14 down (10er), hardmode noch nicht versucht, interessiert uns vorerst auch weniger.


----------



## pvenohr (21. Mai 2009)

Irgendwie bezweifle ich das diese Umfrage zu repräsentativen Ergebnissen führen wird, wie so viele hier.


----------



## PARAS.ID (21. Mai 2009)

Eine Umfrage,die zum Lügen verführt.


----------



## Redak (21. Mai 2009)

Allein schon die "Wir legen Algalon im Schlaf Votes"...wannabes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hätte dann gern mal die killshots von den 26leuten oder andere beweise 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


naja zocke nurnoch gelegentlich auf acc von nem kumpel war nur 1ma Ulduar^^
will auch iwie garnich rein xD
20mal selbe instanz is einfach nix für mich


----------



## quilosa (21. Mai 2009)

da wir grad im 10er normal erst beim general sind und im 25er normal noch am 2. boss rumstricken trifft gar nix zu von den möglichkeiten ^^

btw: wo gibts eigentlich diese "ulduar-fortschritts-signatur" ?  suche die schon eine weile und bin nicht fündig geworden bisher 

lg
quilosa


----------



## Fearforfun (21. Mai 2009)

ich persönlich finde hardmods ja genial achievments aber schrott xD
ich find die idee einfach super so können sich auch casuals auf neuen content freuen und haben wenn sie ein oder zwei hardmods probieren immer was zu tun und die topgilden haben content für den sie mit epics belohnt werden die die anderen halt nicht bekommen


----------



## Maine- (21. Mai 2009)

mh ja ich hab leider keine gelegenheit hardmodes zu machen da ich leider gildenlos bin WILL aber unbedingt welche machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Occasus (21. Mai 2009)

So wies momentan aussieht, schleichen hier 33 Member von Ensidia rum. 


Wir stehen im 25er Momentan vor Vezzax. Der Sack will aber nicht down gehen -.- (200k hp). Die richtigen Hard-Modes lassen wir aber noch in Ruhe.


----------



## dragon1 (21. Mai 2009)

ich bin am twinken, also ned dabei^^
ausserdem find ich immo keine gilde, die anstaendige raidzeiten und nicht 4,5 std naxx-in einem run mit-20-5 min pausen sondern eventuell auf mehrere tage ausgedehnt raidet. ich will meinen augen so lange durchzocken nicht zumuten


----------



## Darkblood-666 (21. Mai 2009)

Mimiron,Vezax und Yogg sind noch nicht down ö,bei uns im 25er. Einiges an hardmodes haben wir schon mitgenommen wenn´s rumtry´n nicht zu viel zeit erfordert hat. Genaue angaben kann ich gerade nicht machen.

aber diese Umfrage verleitet wirklich zum lügen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Liberiana (21. Mai 2009)

> Algalon legen wir schon im Schlaf, die Hardmodes waren jetzt auch nicht wirklich hart.



Als ob wirklich jeder, der das angekreuzt hat, das auf ihn / sie zutrifft  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amina (21. Mai 2009)

Haben 25 + 10ner clear  machen gerade hardmode 10ner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 haben fast alle ausser xt und Razorclaw  / leider erst 2 hardmode 25 anchivments 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (21. Mai 2009)

das oberste find ich geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 besonders weils noch keine gilde gibt die den boss im 25er down haben aber egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Megamage (22. Mai 2009)

_Wir haben schon allerhand Hardmodes geknackt und dürfen bald Algalon besuchen._

Trifft auf uns zu.


----------



## Scharamo (22. Mai 2009)

Algalon legen wir schon im Schlaf, die Hardmodes waren jetzt auch nicht wirklich hart.


Das ist doch mal ne Antwortmöglichkeit! Und die antwort, Wir haben gerade mit den HM angefangen, fehlt auch.


----------



## Khyzer (22. Mai 2009)

Im Moment 3/5 Hardmodes für Algalon down. I Choose You, Steelbreaker, Lose Your Illusion und I Would Say This Cache Was Rare, also Council Hardmode (Ohne Voidwalker Müll, 100% legit), Thorim Hardmode, Hodir Hardmode. Zusätzlich noch Freya mit 2 Adds.



Megamage schrieb:


> _Wir haben schon allerhand Hardmodes geknackt und dürfen bald Algalon besuchen._
> Trifft auf uns zu.



Sowas ist iwie immer komisch, wenn man dann nachschaut können das höchstens 10er Hardmodes sein und die sind leider nicht wirklich Hard. IMO zählen nur die 25er.


----------



## Birk (22. Mai 2009)

Algalon legen wir schon im Schlaf, die Hardmodes waren jetzt auch nicht wirklich hart.  	 [ 42 ] 

Ja ne is klar...  



Ich hab noch keinen einzigen Hardmode in Ulduar gemacht..


----------



## KeinAndererNameMehrFrei (22. Mai 2009)

Ich vermisse das zwischending von "Wir haben schon allerhand Hardmodes geknackt und dürfen bald Algalon besuchen." und "Wir sind die Hardmodes noch gar nicht angegangen, haben die Instanz aber schon ein paar Mal leergeräumt."...

Ein paar sind erledigt, Algalon aber trotdem nich in greifbarer Nähe...


----------



## Hexalo (23. Mai 2009)

hmm.. Im 25er sind wir nun n paar mal durch und im "Easy-Mode" ist Ulduar doch schon recht einfach für uns geworden.
Um nicht direkt am Donnerstag mit einer 5 Tage Pause zu beginnen strecken wir den Content momentan dadurch, 
dass wir einfachere Erfolge mitnehmen. "Crazy Cat Lady" und "Disarmed" sind so die einzigen 25er Hardmode Erfolge die wir 
mitgenommen haben.
Die Wächter- Hardmodes haben wir aus Neugier natürlich schon mal angeschaut auch um zu gucken wie wir da rangehen, 
aber aufgrund der Feiertage erstmal auf die nächste Woche gelegt..



> Wir haben schon allerhand Hardmodes geknackt und dürfen bald Algalon besuchen


trifft bei uns im 10er zu..

Im 10er Modus eben durch die Feiertage bedingt, hatten wir mehr Zeit und sind diese Woche von einem Hardmode zum anderen marschiert.
Nachdem wir vor 2 Wochen "I Wish I Could Say This Cache Was Rare" und "Loose your Illusion" schon geschafft haben ist in dieser ID der Durchbruch gelungen. Nach Endloswipes am Flammenleviathan +4 am Mittwoch gelang es schließlich am Donnerstag das begehrte 
"Orbit-uary" zu schaffen. "Heartbreaker", "Disarmed", "Nine Lives" und "I Wish I Could Say This Cache Was Rare"
sowie diesen sehr merkwürdigen Erfolg bei Klingenschuppe bei dem man die Zwerge braten muss  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
waren am Donnerstag weiter Erfolge die wir feiern konnten. 

Freitag: "Loose your Illusion" die 3te. Je öfter man den macht desto einfacher wirds. 
Mit schlimmen Erinnerungen haben wir uns Freya mit 3 Adds vorgenommen. Vor einigen Wochen angetestet haben wir ziemlich frustriert
aufgegeben, doch nun mit anderem Setup (diesmal 3 Heiler) waren die ersten Versuche schon ziemlich motivierend als wir erkannten, dass
es doch nicht so übel aussah. Die 3er Add-Gruppe machte uns am meisten zu schaffen aber nach einigen Versuchen
wars auch schon vorbei.. Freya war im Hardmode bezwungen... Auf gings zu Mimiron

Mimiron Hardmode ist übel.. Da fand ich M'uru in Sunwell angenehmer..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
nach 5 Stunden Gewipe (+x aus den letzten ID's) letztendlich ein paar mal Phase 3 ohne Tote erreicht.. 
Heute am Samstag gehts weiter und wir sind zuversichtlich das wir diese Woche noch Algalon zu Gesicht bekommen   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Das Tuning der Hardmodes ist sehr gut. Schwer genug das grobe Fehler bestraft werden aber einfach genug 
das kleinere Fehler kompensiert werden können. 
Keine Stumpfen DPS-Rennen, bei dem der halbe Raid nicht mal wissen muss was der Boss kann...
sondern Encounter die Aufmerksamkeit jedes Einzelnen fordern..


----------



## Ruffnek (24. Mai 2009)

^^ 48 Leute haben Algalon legen wir schon im Schlaf, die Hardmodes waren jetzt auch nicht wirklich hart. gewählt. dabei hats nur eine Gilde (ensidia oder so ähnlich) bisher geschaft und glaub kaum das die hier die 48 waren^^


----------



## Nexarion (24. Mai 2009)

Wusste nicht genau, was ich nehmen soll und hab mich mal für "Wir sind immer noch mit den ersten Bossen beschäftigt, es dauert also noch eine Weile, bis wir uns an die echt schweren Achievements heranwagen." entschieden.

Im 10er stehen wir bei Yogg, haben es aber noch so raus mit den Phasen. Im 25er 8/14, da dauert es noch etwas bis wir zum alten Gott kommen.


----------



## Dabow (24. Mai 2009)

Wer will schon nach Ulduar, ich bleib' draußen und kümmere mich um andere Dinge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Geht mal raus, es ist so tolles Wetter bei uns in der Pfalz ...


----------



## EisblockError (24. Mai 2009)

Eindeutig ne blöde Umfrage, da fehlt als Antwort Zb:

Wir gehen es lässig an und haben jetzt fast alles down.


----------



## Balfragor (24. Mai 2009)

Das ist nun unsere 3. Ulduar 10er ID und haben nun Die Belagerung durch und Kologarn+Auriaya gelegt. Jetzt versuchen wir uns nächste Woche weiter an Hodir oder gehen an den Eisernen Rat ran.


----------



## Guze no Tomogara (24. Mai 2009)

Mein 10er Stamm stand vorletzte Woche nach 2 Raidtagen à 4-5h vor Mimiron (d.h. Flammenleviathan, XT, Ignis, Razorscale, Kologarn, Auriaya, Hodir, Thorim + Freya down (nein, den Rat habe ich nicht vergessen aufzuzählen.. dort scheitert es immer an p3 x.X))
d.h. Wir machen das recht gemüdlich.. ist ja kein Wettrennen oder sowas


----------



## EisblockError (24. Mai 2009)

Guze schrieb:


> Mein 10er Stamm stand vorletzte Woche nach 2 Raidtagen à 4-5h vor Mimiron (d.h. Flammenleviathan, XT, Ignis, Razorscale, Kologarn, Auriaya, Hodir, Thorim + Freya down (nein, den Rat habe ich nicht vergessen aufzuzählen.. dort scheitert es immer an p3 x.X))
> d.h. Wir machen das recht gemüdlich.. ist ja kein Wettrennen oder sowas




soweit sind wir auch ca.
Nur haben Mimiron nochnicht down


----------



## nioKs (24. Mai 2009)

vorkammer gestern leer gemacht! die wächter warten auf uns xD


----------



## Bexor (24. Mai 2009)

Was wir bereits down haben, entnimmt man am besten meiner Signatur. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Haben eben zum ersten mal Thorim gelegt. *freu*

Morgen muss nun Hodir dran glauben ! ^^


----------



## Hotgoblin (25. Mai 2009)

Ich hab gerade erst Obsidansanktum clea *schäm*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## madmurdock (25. Mai 2009)

Also für mich fehlt da der Punkt: "Wir sind normal soweit durch. Nur die letzten paar Bosse fehlen noch. (Mimi, General, Yogg)" Es ist ja schon ein Unterschied, ob man erst 2, 3 Bosse down hat wie bei "Wir sind immer noch mit den ersten Bossen beschäftigt, es dauert also noch eine Weile, bis wir uns an die echt schweren Achievements heranwagen." oder ob man kurz vorm Clearen steht. ;P

madmurdock.


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (25. Mai 2009)

Hotgoblin schrieb:


> Ich hab gerade erst Obsidansanktum clea *schäm*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



du schämst dich aber nicht ernsthaft jetzt, oder? ich war gerade erst dreimal in naxx und einmal bei sath. bin eigentlich überhaupt nicht der raider, also habe ich für "wer will schon nach ulduar, ich bleib' draußen und kümmere mich um andere dinge" abgestimmt.


----------



## Lari (25. Mai 2009)

Mimi(mi)ron ist 'ne harte Nuss.
Da stehen wir jetzt, und haben am Dienstag ganze 3 Stunden Zeit uns dort Repkosten zu farmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Einziger "Hardmode" bisher Leviathan +1, wobei +2 schon nicht mehr leicht sein wird, wenn ich mir so unseren FirstTry +1 anschaue 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asunaro (25. Mai 2009)

Wir haben schon allerhand Hardmodes geknackt und dürfen bald Algalon besuchen.

Ich bin zwar für Softmodes, aber ich nehme jeden Mode den ich finde. xD


----------



## Aladano (26. Mai 2009)

im 10er haben wir die hardmodes bis auf yogg, general, mimiron und freya schon geknackt

allerdings im 25er erst leviathan, rat, xt und ignis

aber et lüb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## quilosa (27. Mai 2009)

zum thema hab ich mich geäussert und frag nochmal ganz offtopic wo es diese fortschritts-signatur gibt - ich kann sie nicht finden <.<


----------



## Céraa (27. Mai 2009)

mir fehlt der punkt: 
wir haben schon einige hardmodes, aber agialon darf noch warten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Djinnaltis (27. Mai 2009)

Ich konnte auch keine der gegebenen Antworten verwenden, meine 10er hat:

Leviathan (+1), Razor, XT-002, Ignis, Rat, Kologarn, Auriaya, Hodir, Thorim und Freya.
Derzeit versuchen wir uns an Mimiron den wir gestern das erste Mal besuchten. Die Plasmaeruption hat unseren Tank aber bereits in Phase 1 immer dahingerafft.


----------



## Exoddus (27. Mai 2009)

Im endeffekt ist der Hardmode nur interessant wenn jemand die 30 Fragmente von Val'anyr hat um sich den Kolben bei Algalon zu holen.

Die extra Loots sind mir nicht so wichtig...


----------



## jay390 (27. Mai 2009)

*Ironie on*
Algalon legen wir schon im Schlaf, die Hardmodes waren jetzt auch nicht wirklich hart.

Wisst ihr wenn man bei Ensidia ist wie ich, dann kann man so was behaupten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*Ironie off*

Ne im ernst bin mit der Gilde noch im naxx Bereich, wir haben den Leviathan im 10er schon paar mal versucht, aber mehr auch nicht.


----------



## Anduris (1. Juni 2009)

Killerbäumchen schrieb:


> du bist doch hier das opfer wenn für dich leute die ein rl haben opfer sind
> außerdem hat keiner was von rl gesagt es gibt tausende sachen die man in WoW noch machen kann
> Arena, Questen, Bg's, Twinken, Einfach mit seinen leuten quatschen, RP, Palas äargern, sich über leute wie dich aufregen oder sich ausloggen und was mit F R E U N D E N unternehmen
> 
> ...


So ist es!
Mich interessiert Ulduar auch nicht. 
Mache lieber Arena, BG's, Duelle, Daily Quests, Erfolge jagen... Ema 10er und 25 sowie Sarth 25er mach ich aber jede Woche.


----------

